# Yorkshire Pass/York Pass



## Bungle73 (Dec 31, 2011)

I see they're replacing the Yorkshire Pass with the York Pass in 2012. I used the Yorkshire Pass on my two visits to York this year, and was planning on doing the same next year. What is the difference between the two?


----------

